# hi im new



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am a newbie to this site

I am a mum to 3 little devils and been married for nearly 10 years. I have just started my journey as a host surrogate, i have had one failed single FET. The 2ww was agonising for me (and IPs) and i thought it would be good to come and get cycle buddies etc.

look forward to getting to know you all

May
Xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

maymcg and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I'm sorry to hear that your IP's FET cycle was unsuccessful  What you are doing is wonderful, no doubt you've been told this though! I really hope that if you all decide to try again that the next cycle will be 'the one'    

I shall move this post to the surrogacy boards as the ladies there are full of knowledge, advice and support.

Here's a couple of links that you may find useful before i move this message.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Surrogacy ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Are your IP's members of FF? They will probably find this site to be a huge support too 

Take care and good luck with your journeys    

Ceri xx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hiya, Welcome, I'm hoping to be a host too, I had my FET today!!  Best of luck with your 2nd attempt. Feel free to PM me if you wanna chat.

Dawn xx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Good luck and baby dust to you

2ww is horrendous   its a bfp


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi May

 and welcome to FF - this is such a lovely place to post, everyone is so friendly and I have learned so much about my medical issues from here - would never have found our clinic without this place either! Im a huge fan!!

So sorry about your FET BFN but   for you that the 2ww is over soon and you have your BFP. Good luck and loads of baby dust to you and your IPs.

Hugs xxxx


----------

